# łamiący się głos



## yogsothoth24

Jak w języku angielskim określa się "łamiący się/załamujący się głos"? Czy np. określenie _cracking voice_ jest odpowiednie?


----------



## sonorous

Tak. Cracking albo cracked voice (na określenie cechy głosu)


----------



## yogsothoth24

Dzięki za pomoc!


----------



## jasio

A może _brokenly_? https://www.diki.pl/slownik-angielskiego/?q=brokenly


----------



## yogsothoth24

W gruncie rzeczy też brzmi sensownie.


----------



## Ben Jamin

yogsothoth24 said:


> Jak w języku angielskim określa się "łamiący się/załamujący się głos"? Czy np. określenie _cracking voice_ jest odpowiednie?


Zależy od tego co ty rozumiesz przez «załamujący sie głos».
Ja to rozumiem jako „głos. który okresowo słabnie lub zanika”, na przykład z powodu wyczerpania fizycznego lub silnej emocji.

A oto dwie odpowiedzi z forum angielskiego na temat "co to jest "Cracking voice":

“With no further context I would take this to mean "an excellent / impressive voice."”

“Voice break generally refers to transitions between different vocal registers of the human voice ... Unintentional voice breaks are called voice cracks.”


----------



## kakapadaka

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/crack


> 3
> *:*  fail: as
> _(...)_
> _b_ *:*  to fail in tone <his voice _crack__ed_>




http://www.wikihow.com/Prevent-Your-Voice-from-Cracking



> If you suffer from regular voice cracks, it's common to soothe your throat with warm water-based beverages


----------



## Ben Jamin

Anyway, *cracking voice* can be easily misunderstood by English speakers.


----------



## kakapadaka

trudno powiedziec skoro zaden English speaker jeszcze sie nie uruchomil w temacie


----------



## Ben Jamin

kakapadaka said:


> trudno powiedziec skoro zaden English speaker jeszcze sie nie uruchomil w temacie


Zobacz #6.


----------



## NotNow

I'm a native speaker of English, and I have never heard the terms _cracking voice _or a _cracked voice_.  Perhaps they are used in a specialized field.  I have heard, however, people say, _His voice cracked_.


----------



## Ben Jamin

W dalszym ciągu nie wiemy co yogsthoth miał na myśli przez "łamiący się głos".


----------



## yogsothoth24

Przepraszam za milczenie w tym temacie...

Pisząc "łamiący się głos" miałem na myśli taki sposób mówienia, w którym płynność wypowiedzi jest zaburzona na skutek pojawienia się niezamierzonych przez mówiącego przerw, wynikających np.: z jego rozemocjonowania czy zmęczenia. Jednocześnie wydaje mi się, że tego typu określenie można zastosować również do takiego wydobycia głosu, w którym ciągły dźwięk jest przerywany poprzez zmiany rejestrów głosu (por. #6), jak na przykład u chłopców przechodzących mutację, jak w poniższym tekście:

_The rapid changes in the size and character of the larynx causes characteristic pitch breaks and voice cracking during puberty as we learn to use our rapidly changing voice instruments.
_
Może rzeczywiście jest to termin używany w laryngologii, nie zaś w codziennym języku? Powyższy tekst pochodzi ze strony Amerykańskiej Akademii Otolaryngologii.


----------



## KarolloraK

yogsothoth24 said:


> Pisząc "łamiący się głos" miałem na myśli taki sposób mówienia, w którym płynność wypowiedzi jest zaburzona na skutek pojawienia się niezamierzonych przez mówiącego przerw, wynikających np.: z jego rozemocjonowania czy zmęczenia


Przepraszam za odgrzebywanie starego posta (natrafiłem na niego przypadkiem właśnie teraz), ale jeżeli o chodzi bardziej o przerwy w wypowiedzi niż o zmianę barwy głosu (dla jasności: sprawdziłem i oba znaczenia są notowane w słownikach, tyle że mi akurat bliższe jest to drugie), to może pasowałoby „stammer” (stammer) lub ew. „falter” (falter), przy czym to drugie jako rzeczownik oznacza chyba raczej samo załamanie głosu niż załamujący się głos.


----------

